# Clickable link in a Ebay auction?



## mikernaut (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, so this is driving me crazy.. I'm trying to add a link to my Photobucket folder with more pics of a guitar I put up for auction.

Here's the auction and in the text description the link is just showing up as typed out HTML code and not actually making the link.

Charvel

and this is where I want to link to go to-

Charvel Interference pictures by mikernaut - Photobucket

It blows my mind that Ebay doesn't have an URL tool like most sites/emails and forums to add in a link automatically. But then again they wanna milk more money out of you by making you use their image hosting services.

Am I typing something wrong?

Any help is greatly appreciated cuz I'm wasting my day trying to get this to work.


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 13, 2011)

They dont want you hosting pictures because you can link them to anything. Atleast with the pictures hosted by ebay, they have a record of what you were trying to sell.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 13, 2011)

you can change the layout over to html and just paste your pics directly  there should be a tab right above where you type your description, just change it from text to html. then copy and paste the html code from your photobucket and the pics will be in your description


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Jymellis, that worked like a charm. I knew there had to be a way to do it.


----------

